# Should I add lime?



## Maddmachinist (Mar 2, 2015)

Will be starting my outdoor grow soon . Will be using basic promix hp soil and the fox farm liquid nutrient line. Let's just say assuming that both of these have a neutral ph and using proper ph'd water will my ph still rise throughout the grow season. Should I add a little bit oflime to my grow medium before planting? If so which do u prefer the pellets or powder?


----------



## MrCompletion (Mar 2, 2015)

I would. Powder. Can't hurt and will only help.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Mar 5, 2015)

Correction I meant ph lower throughout the grow season. Ok I think I will do


----------

